# Incredible voice from incredible source



## Herald (Jun 16, 2007)

*Welshman Sings Opera; Impresses Simon Cowell - Yahoo! [email protected]@[email protected]@http://us.i1.yimg.com/cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/player/media/swf/FLVVideoSolo.swf' flashvars='id=3013781&emailUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fvideo.yahoo.com%2Futil%2Fmail%3Fei%3DUTF-8%26vid%3D646496%26fr%3Dyfp-t-501&imUrl=http%253A%252F%252Fvideo.yahoo.com%252Fvideo%252Fplay%253Fei%253DUTF-8%2526vid%253D646496&imTitle=Welshman%2BSings%2BOpera%253B%2BImpresses%2BSimon%2BCowell&searchUrl=http://video.yahoo.com/search/video?p=&profileUrl=http://video.yahoo.com/video/profile?yid=&creatorValue=cF9tYXRhcw%3D%3D&[email protected]@[email protected]@http://us.i1.yimg.com/cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/player/media/swf/[email protected]@[email protected]@id=3013781&emailUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fvideo.yahoo.com%2Futil%2Fmail%3Fei%3DUTF-8%26vid%3D646496%26fr%3Dyfp-t-501&imUrl=http%253A%252F%252Fvideo.yahoo.com%252Fvideo%252Fplay%253Fei%253DUTF-8%2526vid%253D646496&imTitle=Welshman%2BSings%2BOpera%253B%2BImpresses%2BSimon%2BCowell&searchUrl=http://video.yahoo.com/search/video?p=&profileUrl=http://video.yahoo.com/video/profile?yid=&creatorValue=cF9tYXRhcw%3D%3D&vid=646496*
What an amazing performance! I'm not much for opera and I loathe American Idolatry (ooops, Idol ), but this guy is unreal.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jun 16, 2007)

He's good and I hope he goes on to praise God with the talent He has given him.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 17, 2007)

very nice - very raw, but nice - the instrument is a bit light for Puccini, particularly Turandot, but hey, what the heck! 

Just glad to see something other than poo...I mean - Pop sung!


----------

